# Nothing working!! Follicles shrinking!



## BC1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi am new to this but just wondered if anyone has experienced same problems as me.
I have a gorgeous 5yr old boy, fell pregnant with no problems but had to have caesarian. Anyway have been ttc for about 3 years now. After I had him I went back on pill for 2 years and then when I came off pill I went a year without having a period. Hospital tried me on norethisterone which worked for a few cycles and then stopped working. I then had clomid for several cycles but that never really worked. I had an op in October - they removed any cysts on ovaries & checked tubes which were fine and found a v small bit of scar tissue but doc said not enough to make a difference. After op I went back on clomid - still not working. I then started 75ml fsh injections on days 3, 5, 7 and scan on day 8 - 3 follicles were growing, the largest was 9/9, I then had more fsh and scan on day 10, largest follicle 11/11, I then had more fsh that day & again 2 days later, day 13 scan showed 14/11, then 150ml fsh given on day 15, scan showed largest follicle 14/12 and then had 225ml fsh on that day. The next day when I went for scan all the follicles had shrunk the largest was only 11/11 now and endo lining was 11.1. Another scan today and they're about the same or even smaller. Ultrasound man said that he was going to abandon this cycle and that I need to make appointment with consultant to discuss the next steps. What do they mean by that?? Has left me all depressed wondering what she is going to say to me! I was hoping to try fsh again - may still be possible?!
The only thing that I thought of is that I do loads of exercise - 5 times a wk which includes playing hockey twice a week and wondering if that could be the reason. The day before the scan I did 2 hours of exercise and then next day follicles had shrunk! 
My cycle is generally 8 weeks long though sometimes you never know! And I am 35 years old. If anyone has had similar problems and/or is sporty let me know?? 
Thanks
Beth


----------



## BC1 (Jan 13, 2012)

thats meant to say i'm new to this forum by the way


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Beth, I've only had Clomid for three months and IVF drugs for one cycle.  However, I know the max dose of my FSH drug (Fostimon) was 600 ml per day although I was never advised to have that dose.  I also know that there are other FSH drugs and that ladies respond differently to different drugs.  So please do not lose hope, I am sure that this is not the end of the line.

I have heard professional athletes not having periods due to their training regimes so this could also be a factor.

Hopefully someone here will have personal experience and advice, if not try the IUI/IVF threads as ladies there will probably have used the same drugs as you.


----------



## BC1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you, i was quite upset on friday but will wait to see what my consultant says - whenever i manage to get an appointment!!  Best of luck for you x


----------

